# Indonesian expat looking for activity friends in Montreal



## missingman (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I'm graphic artist in Montreal, been staying here for almost 8 months,
I would like to expand my social network and make a lot friends here.
I'm looking for activity friends around 24 - 31 years old. male/female, local/expat.

we can make our own activities group.
We can go out for drinking and do any sport activities,
I'm up to the new challenges. 

or for those who want to do Language Exchange..
You are very welcome..
if you can teach me a little bit of French, 
and I will teach you Bahasa Indonesia in return if you want to.

Believe me, you will need it if you plan to travel to Indonesia.


----------

